# Congratulations Aladin !



## Pekkavee (Feb 17, 2005)

20000 posts !

It's amazing.
And thank you for your always so intelligent and wise answers

Best Regards
Pekka


----------



## texasalynn (Feb 17, 2005)

Yes - congrats!  He is amazing with the way he finds a way to twist formula's to get desired results.

 
texasalynn


----------



## Greg Truby (Feb 17, 2005)

I happened to catch the thread where he posted #19999 and then I went back to my actual job.  Next time I checked he was at 20002.  Kinda neat to see, 'cause at my present rate it'd take oh, 'bout 18 more years to hit those numbers myself!

Thanks, Aladin for all the help you've provide myself and countless others!


----------



## shades (Feb 17, 2005)

Indeed, thanks Aladin. Even the numbers though don't provide an adequate gauge of your outstanding help on this site.

Greg, at my pace, I will be gone for 18 years before I would reach that level.


----------



## Smitty (Feb 17, 2005)

I knew it was gonna' happen (I just didn't that it would only take two days out of the office...)

Congrats Aladin!

This Board, Excel, and The Hague are much better places because of you!

Smitty


----------



## fairwinds (Feb 17, 2005)

Great work!
Amazing achievment!



(Here's another guy that also managed 20,000  http://www.wisinfo.com/thereporter/news/archive/local_16969524.shtml )


----------



## just_jon (Feb 17, 2005)

As I remarked on an earlier milestone, 't'is all the more amazing given that Aladin also posts elsewhere.

Hats off to you, Aladin -- Jon


----------



## Ivan F Moala (Feb 18, 2005)

A remarkable milestone! g8 work my friend!


----------



## WillR (Feb 18, 2005)

Nice one


----------



## NateO (Feb 18, 2005)

I thank you, sir!


----------



## Greg Truby (Feb 18, 2005)

Hmmm, about the same # of MrExcel posts as Texasalynn, Shades, Nate, Fairwinds, Ivan, Will, and myself combined.  Yes, I know that most of y'all post on other forums too.  Nonetheless - wow...


----------



## Ivan F Moala (Feb 18, 2005)

Greg Truby said:
			
		

> Hmmm, about the same # of MrExcel posts as Texasalynn, Shades, Nate, Fairwinds, Ivan, Will, and myself combined.  Yes, I know that most of y'all post on other forums too.  Nonetheless - wow...



  yes I post to 9 other boards AND HE Still has more  .... wow!


----------



## tails (Feb 21, 2005)

Has more posts than MrExcel himself


----------



## Cbrine (Feb 22, 2005)

All I can say Aladin is 

WOW,WOW,WOW.

Great Job!!

Cal


----------



## sen_edp (Feb 22, 2005)

*thanks*

I want to thank Aladin for the Great Help and Knowledge he offered and still
offers to all of us and me personally

thanks again


----------

